# Broke my cherry



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, have a k750. Today I popped my cherry and broke the cable in the drain. I bought it used so I want to get 3/4 with some blades. Where do I go? Need it asap.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Call Allan J Coleman out of Chicago. They can next day air red it if you need it bad enough.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I started with a K750 when I opened shop 9 years ago. Broke about 6 of those cables before I got my Spartan 300 machine. It's been about four years and haven't broken one cable and haven't come across a drain that I couldn't open with that machine. I sold that machine for $400 as quick as I could. I'd recommend selling it and getting a Spartan.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not sure it makes much sense blaming a broken cable on the machine. 

I've been using Ridgid machines for 20 years and never broken a cable yet (knock on wood), but I have learned to pay close attention to what's going on with the cable while I'm rodding 

Spartan's are good from what I hear, but I think you're breaking less cables because you've learned to be more careful :yes:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nah, they're junk.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a K750 and a Spartan 1065 on my truck. The K-750 defiantly is not a beginners machine, it can hurt you and break cables a lot quicker than the Spartan can. If you know the limits of the K-750 and what to watch out for, it is a great machine for clearing lines. 

I second on calling Allen J Coleman, they carry many different brands of cable including Drain Cables Direct cable. Talk to Kirk or Marvin. 

5725 North Ravenswood Avenue 
Chicago, IL 60660
(773) 728-2400


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A K-1500 is a good machine and I've never heard of anyone breaking those cables. Of course its a sectional machine with a bit more control over the torque.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Indie said:


> A K-1500 is a good machine and I've never heard of anyone breaking those cables. Of course its a *sectional machine with a bit more control over the torque*.



Sectional machines are based on speed not torque :yes:


I'm just sayin'...................


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I started with a K750 when I opened shop 9 years ago. Broke about 6 of those cables before I got my Spartan 300 machine. It's been about four years and haven't broken one cable and *haven't come across a drain that I couldn't open with that machine.* I sold that machine for $400 as quick as I could. I'd recommend selling it and getting a Spartan.




I need to move to California :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have a K750 and a Spartan 1065 on my truck. The K-750 defiantly is not a beginners machine, it can hurt you and break cables a lot quicker than the Spartan can. If you know the limits of the K-750 and what to watch out for, it is a great machine for clearing lines.
> 
> *I second on calling Allen J Coleman, they carry many different brands of cable including Drain Cables Direct cable. Talk to Kirk or Marvin.*
> 
> ...


 






Recently I was looking to purchase some 7/8" sectional cables. Allan J. Coleman had the cables in stock and promptly shipped me 150'. Another store that I called told me that the cables I wanted were back-ordered with Ridgid; but Allan J. Coleman had what I needed in stock. I dealt with Mr. Marvin. He is professional and courteous. Thanks Ron for recommending Allan J. Coleman of Chicago.......


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I just bought a boatload of equipment from AJC and told them I was referred by Ron. Marv said he gets that a lot. Hope you are getting a free lunch from them on occasion.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I fifth the recommendation for AJ Coleman. Stand up company. I seem to always miss Marvin so I usually talk to Kirk or Shane.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I use the General Speed Rooter 91 W/ 3/4" Flexcore cable. I doesn't even kink never mind break!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I started with a K750 when I opened shop 9 years ago. Broke about 6 of those cables before I got my Spartan 300 machine. It's been about four years and haven't broken one cable and haven't come across a drain that I couldn't open with that machine. I sold that machine for $400 as quick as I could. I'd recommend selling it and getting a Spartan.


Or better yet buy a Trojan Stallion it will take care of all your problems :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> Or better yet buy a Trojan Stallion it will take care of all your problems :thumbup:


Do you sell cables or just machines and cables together?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Do you sell cables or just machines and cables together?




Every 'ting you want :yes:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

We manufacture Cables for ALL brands of machines :thumbsup:

Large inventory includes: ALL sizes and lengths. :thumbsup:

ALL Cables are always in stock.
Custom sizes and lengths available, by request. :thumbup:

Technical Support, available 7 days/week.

Jerry Mac Hodge
*Technical Support/Sales*
*713-692-1140*
*800-392-4902*
*[email protected]*

*after hours / weekends*
*Please call, 281-706-1631*

​


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Every 'ting you want :yes:
> 
> "ME SO HORNY" 2 Live Crew - YouTube


Pop that c.....


----------

